# The Windmill



## Fujidave (May 10, 2020)

Taken with my Fuji X100V, West Blatchington windmill.




Ghostly Windmill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (May 10, 2020)

Very nice shot......


----------



## Fujidave (May 10, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice shot......



Thank you.


----------



## OldManJim (May 10, 2020)

excellent shot!


----------



## Fujidave (May 10, 2020)

OldManJim said:


> excellent shot!




Thank you.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2020)

Lovely conversion; out of curiosity, what sort of mill is it?


----------



## stapo49 (May 10, 2020)

Great shot! The B&W works nicely.


----------



## Fujidave (May 11, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Lovely conversion; out of curiosity, what sort of mill is it?




Thank you, this is what I found about it.

West Blatchington Windmill - Wikipedia


----------



## Fujidave (May 11, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Great shot! The B&W works nicely.



Thank you.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 11, 2020)

Nice shot, well done.


----------



## Fujidave (May 11, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot, well done.




Thank you Kirk.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (May 14, 2020)

Great composition.


----------



## Fujidave (May 14, 2020)

Grandpa Ron said:


> Great composition.




Thank you Ron.


----------

